# Friends from pigeon-talk



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

It as been four years that I enjoy online friends here. But this morning, I met a member who is also in Montréal! Auroraborealis was present for my breakfast with the feral pigeons I feed in a park every morning. I was so happy to meet her, for real  

We also went home and she met Tigeon and the ring neck doves family. We have a newborn and are waiting for another baby today.
 Thank you Carl for pigeon-talk!  

Suz.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have also met lots of Pigeon Talk friends in the flesh and was thrilled to meet each and every one of them. Thaey are all wonderful people.

There are others that I haven't actually met yet, but they are so familiar to me that I sometimes forget this. 

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Poulette,

I'm so happy you got a chance to meet a fellow member.  It is always great meeting people we have so much in common with.

The picture of the doves is just lovely.



Hi Cynthia,

Sometimes my pigeon-talk friends are more like family then some actual family members. LOL

Wouldn't it be fun if we could all meet?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Suz, 

I'm glad you were able to meet another member in your area from the forum, I'm sure you both had a lot to talk about

I've only met one other member from the forum and that was Mary and she is a very nice young girl and her mom is just the sweetest lady too.

Congratulations on the new dove baby and soon to arrive sibling. Your doves are so beautiful and the little baby in the picture, so pink and cute


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

It would be nice to have an international Pigeon-talk convention, or as they call now a "Get together"! We could even bring with us our pet pigeons  

Suz.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I was just talking to*

my friend sitting here with me about having a pigeon talk convention and how fun it would be. (Las Vegas) it would be great to meet everyone. If anyone would like to try to arrange it I would gladly go..

Andi


----------



## auroraborealis (May 30, 2006)

*I met Poulette!*



Poulette said:


> It as been four years that I enjoy online friends here. But this morning, I met a member who is also in Montréal! Auroraborealis was present for my breakfast with the feral pigeons I feed in a park every morning. I was so happy to meet her, for real
> 
> We also went home and she met Tigeon and the ring neck doves family. We have a newborn and are waiting for another baby today.
> Thank you Carl for pigeon-talk!
> ...


Hello to all!

I just want to add that Poulette is a one of a kind wonderful wonderful person and deeply dedicated to her bird family. She has found her life's passion and so generously shared it with me.

Tigeon put on a show for the guest and kept flying unto Poulette's shoulder! 

There is a very special connection between Poulette and her birds and it was a privilege for me, the cat rehab., to be able to witness this.

I will for ever cherish our meeting and thank you all...and thank you Rocky!

Susan
Montreal, Canada


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello all and Susan  Thanks for you kind words! Tigeon is really a funny bird and was a little crazy that morning  

Finally, the second egg did not hatch. I checked inside this morning and found an almost fully developped dead embryo. There certainly was something wrong with the baby. I am sad, but Mother Nature knows best...

Here is the healthy baby at 4 days now, who has the entire attention of his parents and human granny! I just LOVE fuzzy babies...

Suz.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Suz and Susan,

What a nice thread! So nice that the two of you got to meet in person!

And Suz, good luck with the baby....he/she is just precious and the parents are beautiful.

Linda


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Here is papa Plume preening Baby dove who is growing too fast...  

Suz.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Poulette said:


> Here is papa Plume preening Baby dove who is growing too fast...
> 
> Suz.



Awwww...how cute, Suz!!!!! Your doves are just the most beautiful, gentle birds. I wonder how the baby will turn out, probably a pied...do you think?


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks Brad! They are so tame, I can hold the baby in my hand and they will feed him right there! I never had a pied baby. He will be fawn or blond, like his father!
Suz.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

And while the doves are busy with the little one, here is Tigeon...


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Moaning in his nest all day long


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

He wants new eggs too!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Suz, 

Tigeon is sure a darling boy...and how lucky for him to have all those stuffed birds around to keep him company!! How many birds do you have altogether?

And excuse my manners but welcome to the group, Susan! I'm very happy to read that you and Suz were able to meet up, enjoy each other's company, talk about pigeons and meet Suz's bird family


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Brad, I have Tigeon and 4 adult doves, the baby is for a friend and will go after he is 6 or 7 weeks old... As for stuffed birds, well...  

Suz.

PS. [There's another Garye!? Oh you must take a pic of it if you can. I want to see her "twin".] ... Of course, when I returned to the park all ready with my camera, "the Garye" did not showed up  I will catch him again, sooner or later  ...


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

hey how come the doves are not slaping your hand or pecking it when you grab the little one? i tried that wit mine pigeons and they beat my hand up.... nice birds by the way!!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Poulette said:


> It would be nice to have an international Pigeon-talk convention, or as they call now a "Get together"! We could even bring with us our pet pigeons
> 
> Suz.


I've just been thinking that very thing--how fun it would be to have a Pigeon-Talk convention. But we have members all around the world (though most are in North America) so it would be tough to choose a spot. 

Poulette and Susan, that's great you got to meet! I've only met one other person from the forum but we are good pigeon friends. 

Adorable baby dove pictures, Poulette. I have five rescued collared doves and one we raised. I let one pair have a baby last year but I haven't raised any more because we don't have room. It's very hard for me to take their eggs away each time...it's soooo tempting to let them raise more.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Poulette said:


> Brad, I have Tigeon and 4 adult doves, the baby is for a friend and will go after he is 6 or 7 weeks old... As for stuffed birds, well...
> 
> Suz.



Hi Suz, 

Ah, ok....for some reason I thought you had a lot more birds than this I think it's because in the past you did some rescue work possibly? I seem to remember cages with other pigeons in them, pictures that you had posted.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

No, it would be my dream to have plenty of pigeons !!!  

Suz.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What great pictures, those ones of Tigeon and the stuffed birds is too cute.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

*Update on baby*

Here is what baby looks like now 
Suz.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Suz,

He's just adorable, and is really growing fast You were right, he's turned out to be a fawn like his father

Thanks for the updated photo of your baby


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What an adorable baby!


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

What gorgeous pictures, and so pleasant to see the birds in a home looking happy and well loved.  

Michelle


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

*Update on baby*

Here he is at 3 weeks old, going out with papa to learn how to search for food while mama is preparing to lay again.
Suz.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Suz, 

He's just adorable, and so sweet looking I love how he's sharing a tender moment with dad eating seeds Truly beautiful doves and such a joy to have, I'm sure


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Here is the neighbor who will adopt the baby. He comes to visit each day. He wanted to take the baby outdoor while he couldn't fly last week. But since yesterday, he can fly well, following papa in the room like a pro  
Suz.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Suz, 

I hope this neighbour will take good care of the baby dove...do you know and trust him well?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Suz, wonderful pictures. The doves are just beautiful.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Well I know this family since... 21 years. The guy will be 18 soon, the dove is a gift from his mother. I know her very well, I think my baby will be in good hands... and I will take a look at them!  

Suz.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Poulette said:


> Here he is at 3 weeks old, going out with papa to learn how to search for food while mama is preparing to lay again.
> Suz.


Love your pictures Suz.  
This one is wonderful, how you caught Papa watching intently as baby picks up a seed. 

Thanks for sharing all your beautiful birds with us. 

Cindy


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Beautiful pictures, Suz. The young man looks delighted with the dove.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Believe it or not, I'd assume that the young one is a female, as the father's genes are passed down, strangely, onto a female youngster.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Poulette said:


> Well I know this family since... 21 years. The guy will be 18 soon, the dove is a gift from his mother. I know her very well, I think my baby will be in good hands... and I will take a look at them!
> 
> Suz.



That's nice Suz...very comforting for you and all of us


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Tigeon looks like he likes to be scratched. Lovely pix of all your birds.

Sighhhh... it's too bad Garye's twin didn't show up again... maybe sometime soon it will come back.

I'd love to see the pic.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I will see him again... Patience!

Suz.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Also Grateful*

Just as Treesa, I was thinking the same thing just a few days ago about how nice it would be to meet all the members.

I live with my favorite member(Bev!) and another favorite one (Coolpigeon) lives just next door to me, and I have also had the pleasure of meeting another member from Iowa, and have spoken to several others on the phone.

This is like family!

I also thank you Mr.Bigbird!


----------

